

Do we need, and does the web want, a new reddit-like site? - dood

I've considered making a new reddit style site, incorporating a variety of improvements (probably like many readers here). Is there strong demand for such a service? How hard would it be to replicate the strong and thoughtful community reddit initially created today? 
======
palish
Judging from the comments, PG is considering launching one, so I don't know if
you'd want to be in direct competition with him. But it'd be an interesting
fight.

It seems there will always be demand for clusters of intelligent people. If
you can cater to that, go for it!

~~~
nreece
Can you please refer me to some comments which highlight PG's intention on
launching such a site?

~~~
pg
Here's one. The goal would be to make a site that would never become super
popular, but just have the kind of people who used reddit in the first year.

It wouldn't make sense for a startup to deliberately make something that
wasn't meant to be popular. For something like this to exist it has to be done
by someone doing it as a hobby.

~~~
thingsilearned
<http://www.grupl.com> has the same functionality as reddit. It was started by
my friend Zach and has now morphed into a facebook app. Its still small. If
you post something there it will probably make the front page shortly.

~~~
paulgb
Judging from the content, that site targets a different audience than what the
poster/commenters are looking for.

Case in point: "Cats + Crazy Captions = Comedy Gold!".

------
johnrob
I don't really see how you can improve upon yc news with a new reddit clone.
The community here is like minded with its startup interest. Here is what
would be nice: more yc news like sites for all my other interests.

------
ed
I think you can effectively fake the appearance of community in the beginning,
assuming you have the resources.

A more important question is: how would you create value for a potential user
beyond what the existing communities offer?

------
jgamman
i think there's plenty of room in the ynews/reddit model to go. don't think of
it as the website, but in terms of the users. i think a big step forward will
be the blogger of news aggregators. allow people to make a submission+vote
page and bookmarklet as easy as it is to make a blog. add on a few preferences
and bingo, an aggregator focusing on round the world blue-water cruising in
ketch style 42fts internet access issues. for instance. i'd rather be plugged
into 10 niche communities than a couple of generics.

